# Im a little confused...



## loser101 (Jun 3, 2007)

So i just finished building my little "oleg cave" (darkroom). I did some print last night, and it weird when i'm at school i can print a picture at 12 sec f4 and in my dark room that time is waaaay off. I am using different enlargers and different chemicals. So is that normal or is something off?

thanx oleg


----------



## deanimator (Jun 4, 2007)

It´s normal.

You will have to make a test print for each different set-up.


----------



## Steph (Jun 4, 2007)

That's normal. The bulbs are propably different in the 2 enlargers.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 20, 2007)

do a test strip to avoid paper waste, I'd also shut down your lens to f8/11 for 5 second bursts of light, you'll be able to pick the best exposure time from this, then if you need to dodge/burn an area you'll have some time to play around, B&W paper dont suffer from long exposure.


----------

